# Au détour d’un texte



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

In un trafiletto che si interroga sulle abitudini alimentari di Gesù mi sono imbattuto nell'espressione: "*Au détour d’un texte*" inserita nel seguente contesto:

"Dans la Bible, Jésus passe un temps fou à table. [...] Mais la composition des repas est toujours évoquée *au détour d’un texte*. On ne sait pas précisément ce qu’il mange".

Ho cercato a lungo nei forum e altrove una definizione chiara di questa espressione, ma, ahimè, mi sfugge ancora. Per il momento, basandomi su quello che a me pare essere il senso della frase, ho ripiegato, incerto, sulla seguente intepretazione:

"Nella Bibbia Gesù passa tantissimo tempo a tavola. [...] Ma la composizione dei pasti è sempre evocata *nel contesto*. Non sappiamo precisamente che cosa mangia".

Vi sono grato in anticipo per qualsiasi chiarimento al riguardo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Il senso è vicino a _incidentalmente, per inciso. _Credo che capirai.
Un saluto!


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Matou!
Credo di aver capito, allora: "...è sempre evocata *incidentalmente *nel testo".
Grazie!


----------



## Voce

Grazie, LCdA, hai chiarito benissimo il senso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour LesCopainsd'abord.
J'avais lu ton message avant que tu ne le supprimes, et je pense que c'est toi qui as raison .


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Grazie Voce e Matoupaschat.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  et bizz à Matou! 

La risposta di LCdA non è più riapparsa: posso chiedere cosa aveva suggerito? Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, bizz a te! 
Non ricordo più esattamente che cosa aveva scritto LCdA, poi la risposta era sua, non posso divulgarla nemmeno in parte senza il suo consenso .


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Anja.
Stavo per riassumertela, ma ha ragione Matou...
Confido che sarà la stessa LCdA a risponderti.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Pensavo che la mia risposta fosse ridondante - se la volete, eccola :
_Salve,
Sono d'accordo.
Per me, nel suo senso metaforico, questa espressione è vaga, e non merita passarci troppo tempo, particolarmente dato che il stile è colloquiale, negligente (passe un temps fou...)
"incidentalmente" va molto bene - la questione di cibo no è l'obiettivo del testo, solo una circostanza, un quadro.
Saluti.
_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e grazie a tutti,  

LCda,  mi sono permessa di richiedere il tuo suggerimento perché Matou [bizz à toi, mon cher Matou!] ha scritto che ritiene sia tu ad avere ragione.  

Potrebbe andare bene "Ma la composizione dei pasti è sempre menzionata (solo) casualmente nei testi ..."?


----------

